# LCP Holster



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been carrying my LCP in my front large pant pocket in a soft holster. I have been practicing removing a lot and I have found it just does not come out smoothly. So, I have just decided to carry it my pocket without the holster. Anyone have any experience or comments carrying like this ? Thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am a big fan of good holsters..........I own a few not good ones which is more the reason I am a fan of good ones then the good ones I own them selves. 

No holster less control in the pocket and no trigger cover.....however on a LCP that is less a concern because you almost have to pull the trigger into the next time zone to get it to fire. Good luck going holster less but my advice is get a good holster. It hides it better and it protects it and you better.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, get a good holster. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 recoilguy and cougertex

Get a good holster.

I carry mine in a DeSantis Nemesis holster in my front poctet.










With practice and the correct tilt of the gun as you draw ...

The gun comes out clean and the holster stays in your pocket. :smt082

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Just an alternative... Uncle Mike's size 36:


----------



## JazzDoc (Aug 21, 2010)

*Superb holster for the Ruger LCP*

My wife and I both recently bought Ruger LCP's as CC's. After looking around and reading various testimonials regarding best holsters for it, we chose the Bear Creek Metalworks back pocket option.

Man, I am so pleased we did!

Gorgeous craftsmanship, rapid shipping, clever use of Chicago screws to enable the holster to function either back _or_ front pocket (!) mode, superb fit and molding of the well treated leather and great weapon retention with reinforced holster mouth with no problem drawing the LCP rapidly.

Best of all, Doug is a great guy to deal with and communicates with you personally before preparing your holster to make sure you're both on the same page and to clarify exactly what it is in your holster that you're after.

I unequivocally recomend this holster.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to carry a Beretta 25 (single action only) in my back pocket, upside down with the butt of the gun pointed away from me. (That is, with the barrel lined up parallel to the seat seam and nearer to that seam.)

I would reach in with my trigger finger and place it in the trigger guard. As I pulled the gun from my pocket the butt would catch on the edge of the pocket and automatically place the gun correctly in my hand.

I later had a custom "holster" made to keep the pocket from wearing out. It was just a sheet of thick leather the width of my pocket and bent into a "U" to line the pocket and prevent printing.

With the single action it was very safe and effective--better than the then available "shoot through" wallets.

I carried hammer down over a live round so I needed to cock the pistol after I took it from my pocket. The risk with a double action is that your finger is in the trigger guard before you are ready to shoot, although pulling in the direction of the guard and not in the direction of the trigger. I'd probably feel OK with this; I'd have to test it out.

I think, however, that a modification of the existing holster or a new holster will resolve this issue. You might want to do 2 things: 

1. Wax the internals of the holster with clear shoe polish to reduce the friction.

2. Glue some suede to the outside of the holster to increase the friction between the holster and your pocket.

Which holster are you using?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 recoilguy and cougertex
> 
> Get a good holster.
> 
> ...


DeSantis makes good holsters, but never buy an early version of his holsters. He does not field test the holsters and I've had bad experiences with them because of that oversight.

I bought a pocket holster for my Beretta and the magazine would pop out all the time because he did not design in clearance for the magazine release and the holster would press against the release and drop the magazine (leaving me with one round of .25 to defend myself with). I met with him and he corrected the wallet while I waited (but never corrected the production as it was a multi-gun fit holster and he did not want to make separate holsters for each weapon).

I also bought a shoulder rig for a full size government model 1911. Each time I removed the weapon from the holster I found that the safety was off (I carried cocked and locked). The snap closure was directly over the safety and when you applied the snap it unlocked the safety. I went to the factory and his reply was "carry it hammer down".

I said that the holster did not say "for hammer down use only" and he should take it back. He said he only makes holsters for "hammer down" carry.

I don't buy DeSantis holsters anymore. Galco and others are of equal or better quality and seem to be better tested.


----------

